# Stars vs Blues



## Kevin

I'm really looking forward to this one. But I also thin the Blues should be favored. Ken Hitchcock is a hero in Dallas for winning us our only cup in 1999. I was in a hotel on Key Largo and it was like 3 am or something before we finally put the puck across the goal in triple overtime. We beat the Buffalo Sabres and guess who was on that team? Lindy Ruff our present coach. Those two didn't get along well for years but claim they have put their differences aside and actually become good friends.

I think it will be a 7 game series and flip a coin who wins. Check out this article about the Blues newest hockey fan this guy is a riot. When the net went empty he tweeted "The goalie said f**k it and left?"


Tony X

Anyway who's up for a friendly wager box o wood or sumpn.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

C'mon guys are you telling me the only true hockey fans are in Texas? Pick a team! Derian Hatcher is my all time favorite hockey player and Mike Modano Sergei Zubov Darryl Sydor et. al are close seconds.

I deon't know how anyone can be bored watching this game and this isn't even playoff hockey which is widely known to be the best sports show on earth rivaling all other playoff sports including football.






The Blues have had our number this year I think we have played them 5 times and they have won 4 of them. Or we have played them 6 times and they won 5 not sure on the number but Hitch has Ruff's number this will be a great series I feel it bruh. Pick a TEAM!


----------



## woodman6415

Dallas Stars for me ... I dig out my Modano jersey .... Go Stars Go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Stars for me, I never cared for the blues. Since the wings are out ...............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

In keeping with tradition, and with what has worked best for me, I'll be your huckleberry and take the Blues.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

I will take the blues also... Although I don't know about betting on a bunch of southerners trying to play hockey

What you wanna bet?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Scoreless 1st and so far 2nd. Both teams giving it 100% Dallas dominating the game slightly but not the scoreboard so it doesn't count.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Score ... Stars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

SCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Both teams offense not doing real good on power plays

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

woodman6415 said:


> Both teams offense not doing real good on power plays



But remember the Stars are #4 in PPG%. If a team could average 30% they'd win the Cup with ease. 

I also think Dallas is weak defending against short handers which is not good.


----------



## SENC

Dallas certainly owned that period. Feeling better about my pick.

Did you see the 'boys draft pick? Phenomenal athelete who might have been the hands-down best player in the draft if healthy, but is known out for the next year due to his injury, and who knows after that. I'm rooting for the kid, but this just seems perfect Jerry Jones: swing for the fences even though you have runners in scoring position and no outs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Dallas certainly owned that period. Feeling better about my pick.
> 
> Did you see the 'boys draft pick? Phenomenal athelete who might have been the hands-down best player in the draft if healthy, but is known out for the next year due to his injury, and who knows after that. I'm rooting for the kid, but this just seems perfect Jerry Jones: swing for the fences even though you have runners in scoring position and no outs.



Couldn't agree more on all points.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Drop the gloves


----------



## Kevin

Can't believe the propaganda they put out lol _"Tyler Seguin will be out for at least 2 games."_ LMAO he won't be able to play again this season unless they move on to the next round. Everyone in D knows it why would they even say that shite.


----------



## ripjack13

I'm watching a boxing match and a hockey game broke out...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415

On another note ... San Antonio is getting hammered again ... Might be headed this way so went to put my truck in our garage for first time ... Didn't quite fit ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I'm watching a boxing match and a hockey game broke out...



Rodney the Man. I think what he said was _"I went to a fight the other night . . . . . . a hockey game broke out!"_ then he does his signature tie-grab and says _"I don't ge no respect"_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

woodman6415 said:


> On another note ... San Antonio is getting hammered again ... Might be headed this way so went to put my truck in our garage for first time ... Didn't quite fit ...View attachment 103077



We had 3 tornadoes within half an hour apart about 3 hours ago. Only one touched down and it was 8 miles away.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

bat guana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Sssssccccccoooooorrrrreeee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Defense

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Exciting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

This. Is. In. Tense. !!!

Kari is my hero.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin




----------



## woodman6415

I forgot how exciting hockey is ... Damn heart pounding action

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I don't recall ever watching a whole game. Today....I just did. 
Damnit...now I gotta pick a team....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

It really is the best playoff sport on the planet IMO. Those guys are some of the best athletes and titans of the stadium you can find.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I don't recall ever watching a whole game. Today....I just did.
> Damnit...now I gotta pick a team....



And Marc believe me when I say Dallas is a high-flying scoring machine - the Blues did a fantastic job defending - I had a clue but I didn't realize they had such great D. Gonna be a super series.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Well...I can't root for the whalers anymore....hmm...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have a kings hat somewhere....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Well...I can't root for the whalers anymore....hmm...



I can't remember if they went defunct or just relocated do you?


----------



## ripjack13

I'm watching the sharks n predators now....


----------



## ripjack13

They relocated. Carolina hurricanes now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> They relocated. Carolina hurricanes now...


They fled to get away from that awful hartford whalers song.





Looks like I went to bed to early and missed a great quarter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I actually have that as a voice mail notification....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Oh and just for the record I am not a "recent" convert to the sport. In 1975 when I lived in Chesapeake Va. one of my schoolmate's dad took us to a hockey game. I'm not sure I even knew the sport existed at that time. I remember asking Mr. McClendon about a hundred questions on the way to the game. He was a professional drywaller (@Mike1950) and taught me how to do that as well. He was real animated and I hung on every wrod he said about the game. He was a true hockey fan. I forget which city had the B league team I think they were called the Redwings but it was not Detroit NHL obviously. I think they played in Norfolk coliseum. Maybe one of you can help me out what team I saw.

The atmosphere was amazing. Between the 1st and 2nd period they told us all they had a big surprise for us. The Royal Scottish Drum and Fife corps was touring the US and they came marching out of one end doing this!






It was an amazing introduction to hockey and I was forever hooked. I remember asking my dad that night why we didn't have hockey teams in Texas. He said _because Texans like football son_. Little did he or I know at the time that Texas has a pretty rich hockey history. We have had B league hockey teams in the south off and on since the 40s. It's a great game I wish I'd had the chance to play it.

Edited 1974 to 1975 fat fone fingers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> They fled to get away from that awful hartford whalers song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I went to bed to early and missed a great quarter.




I don't know why but that reminded me of one of my favorite sound tracks. This in particular.


----------



## woodman6415

There is still a semi pro team in Odessa Texas (jackalopes) ... And a team here in San Antonio... When the San Angelo outlaws were playing, I attended games in Abilene ( Avaitors ) Odessa (jackalopes) ... Waco (wizards ) Austin (ice bats ) Amarillo (gorillas) Corpus Christi ( sting rays ) barn was right on beach road .... El Paso and Lubbock (forgot the names ) also played teams from Ok and La ... Shreveport (mudbugs )


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> I don't know why but that reminded me of one of my favorite sound tracks. This in particular.


I don't know why either. That soundtrack is masculine.


----------



## woodman6415

I have attended games in Dallas Stars ... And one in DC ... While these games are awesome ... You can not beat the fan excitement from semi pro teams ... At one home game between the outlaws and out arch rival Odessa jackalopes ... A fight broke out ... Both benches cleared ... The goalies meet at center ... The coaches were pounding on each other ... Fans from both teams fighting in stands ( lots of drinking ) ... Some Odessa players climbed over glass .. Started swinging hockey sticks at people .... Sheriffs got involved ... When all the fighting on ice was done ...the game was called ... Only game in that league never finished ... Fan fighting finally contained by police ... As we were walking across parking lot to car more fights were breaking out ...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Oh and just for the record I am not a "recent" convert to the sport. In 1974 when I lived in Chesapeake Va. one of my schoolmate's dad took us to a hockey game. I'm not sure I even knew the sport existed at that time. I remember asking Mr. McClendon about a hundred questions on the way to the game. He was a professional drywaller (@Mike1950) and taught me how to do that as well. He was real animated and I hung on every wrod he said about the game. He was a true hockey fan. I forget which city had the B league team I think they were called the Redwings but it was not Detroit NHL obviously. I think they played in Norfolk coliseum. Maybe one of you can help me out what team I saw.
> 
> The atmosphere was amazing. Between the 1st and 2nd period they told us all they had a big surprise for us. The Royal Scottish Drum and Fife corps was touring the US and they came marching out of one end doing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an amazing introduction to hockey and I was forever hooked. I remember asking my dad that night why we didn't have hockey teams in Texas. He said _because Texans like football son_. Little did he or I know at the time that Texas has a pretty rich hockey history. We have had B league hockey teams in the south off and on since the 40s. It's a great game I wish I'd had the chance to play it.



Drywaller- WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Drywaller- WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTT



Sorry I forgot you guys always preferred to be referred to as plastered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Here we have all kinds of great hockey around to watch you would like it. We even have good baseball. 

For hockey we have the lumberjacks Here in town, once they can adnvance they hit grand rapids where i work and play for the griffins. The griffins have lots of great players and many red wings also. They have dollar dog and beer night and it's about the cheapest beat hockey you'll ever see. 

In the same town the white caps baseball team has lots of great talent and some tigers players roll through there. 

I grew up playing hockey on farm ponds but never Got noticed.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Sorry I forgot you guys always preferred to be referred to as plastered.


 
Now you are talkin

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

5 more hours and it's on again . . . .


----------



## Kevin

I think if we squeak by the Blues we have a legit shot at the cup. I don't see the Panguns Islansers or Lightning stopping us. Sharks Preds or Caps don't scare me either.


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Sorry I forgot you guys always preferred to be referred to as plastered.



we call em mud slingers over here....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

1 more hour......


----------



## Kevin

SSSSCCCCCCCCCCOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Dammit. A quick answer.


----------



## Kevin

Dammit.


----------



## SENC

Keep me posted. NASCAR is on.


----------



## Kevin

3 to 1 Blues. Two more periods though and Dallas can score in a hurry. Coach Ruff put a new net minder in.


----------



## Kevin

The energy seems to be with the Blues today.....


----------



## Kevin

Our new goalie Antti Niemi has made some spectacular saves. Keeping us in the game until offense wakes up.....


----------



## Kevin

We're about to go on another powerplay.....


----------



## Kevin

end of the second. Not looking good...


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Our new goalie Antti Niemi has made some spectacular saves. Keeping us in the game until offense wakes up.....


Great name!


----------



## woodman6415

Ssssccccooooorrreeeed


----------



## Kevin

Finally got another one 3-2 and we just going on another pp things turning around for us.....


----------



## woodman6415

Power play


----------



## woodman6415

Shot got goalie


----------



## Kevin

Intense man. So many missed passes. Kept thinking here comes another score...


----------



## Kevin

We keep this pressure on we gonna score. Hitch is changing defense up now tho....


----------



## Kevin

we need a dang goal....


----------



## Kevin

We need two dang goals....


----------



## woodman6415

Lots of shots on goal .... Keep it up one is bound to go in ..... Please


----------



## woodman6415

Blues got some defense


----------



## Kevin

Yeah they do. We're the highest scoring team in the league facing one of the best d..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

YES!!!!!!


----------



## woodman6415

OMG ssscccooorrreeeee


----------



## Kevin

We need another one screw OT


----------



## woodman6415

Brand new game


----------



## Kevin

OT and happy to be in it!


----------



## woodman6415

Dammit


----------



## Kevin

I had lost hope at one time. Watching it with my dad he's a riot. Says he doesn't like hockey but every year this time i come over to force him to watch with me and he loves it lol


----------



## SENC

This is getting fun!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Damn. Good game though.


----------



## SENC

Yep, but a stupid penalty. Hate to see that end to a good game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm glad I didn't see that mess last night. We were at friends and did not watch any TV but I was checking my phone every now and then and when I saw the score climbing I was happy not to be anywhere near a TV.

I am not so sold on this dual goalie strategy anymore. Lindy Ruff has forgotten more about hockey that I will ever know but it sure didn't look good last night!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

We really needed to score on that pp. If the Blues score first I will probably turn off the radio and go try to kill armadillos with a match stick. It will be less frustrating.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Time to go armadillo hunting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm not saying we would probably have won this round if we'd had Tyler, but if we'd had Tyler in this round we'd probably be up 3 games to none right now.


----------



## Kevin

We. Needed. That. 

(couldn't find any armadillos)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

YES!!!


----------



## Kevin

We may not win it but at least we took them to overtime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I can't believe we won that game I just wasn't feeling it!


----------



## Kevin

This changes the series in a big way. We're right back in it coming back to Big D.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I didn't like that guys rendition of our anthem. Maybe we will win since the St Louis guy slaughtered it so badly.


----------



## Kevin

Don't anyone mind me I am obviously having a conversation with myself now. Bunch a dam yankee lightweights can't even remember to watch their own damn sports.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> Don't anyone mind me I am obviously having a conversation with myself now. Bunch a dam yankee lightweights can't even remember to watch their own damn sports.



Ha! I'm here...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

But I will be in bed before its over so I will read this early in the am. Your play by play and scoring antics have been good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

This Kevin Shattenkirk guy, I finally figured out whay I wish he was on our team. He's a trifecta of me, Captain Kirk, and William Shattner. He could just pull out his phaser and wipe everyone out, or his potato gun.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

SCORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gman2431

That was quick...


----------



## gman2431

And again?


----------



## Kevin

SCORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

I said even before game 1 that was going to be a 7 game series. 

It sure ain't won yet but we kicking some yankees ass right now . . . . . . . .


----------



## Kevin

Where are my posts?


----------



## Kevin

I posted right after both scores but the posts are not here. Weird.


----------



## Kevin

SCORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

That was my first post and then this:

SCORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> Where are my posts?



Holding up the fence

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Then I posted this:

_I told you before the series began that it would be a 7 game tourny. _

This forum is doing weird stuff - all those posts were posted briefly but then they just went POOF.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

Anyway these kids skating for Dallas are not to be sneered upon. Pride man. They have tons of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> Then I posted this:
> 
> _I told you before the series began that it would be a 7 game tourny. _
> 
> This forum is doing weird stuff - all those posts were posted briefly but then they just went POOF.



I'd get a hold of the guy running the place.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## gman2431

You guys gonna tie the series tonight? Looks like it...


----------



## Kevin

Lehtonen is lights effing out right now hope he keeps it up . . . .


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> You guys gonna tie the series tonight? Looks like it...



I hope. Lotta puck still to slap.


----------



## Kevin

Damn that was close we nearly had another..........


----------



## Kevin

Damn. Blues PP coming they are good on the PP...........


----------



## Kevin

We need a short handed goal...........


----------



## Kevin

Whew!


----------



## Kevin

Lindy giving a lesson to my hockey hero Hitch........


----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin

Blues relieve Elliot. Never would have thunk that ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm smelling a game 7.


----------



## Kevin

And all this in the 1st period. It ain't over yet the Blues have 2 periods to work their magic and those sunny beeches can do it too ......


----------



## SENC

And so it begins...


----------



## Kevin

Not yet . . . .


----------



## Kevin

Hen you might actually lose this bet. But I would still feel better if you would start cheering for the Stars right now because they'd win for sure if you do..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

I meant "and so begins bedtime". Go Stars (fingers crossed).

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I said even before game 1 that was going to be a 7 game series.
> 
> It sure ain't won yet but we kicking some yankees ass right now . . . . . . . .



You scored with your saw blade??? I'm confused.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> You scored with your saw blade??? I'm confused.


I'm so embarrassed I can't stand to move them. Do you mind?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Lehtonen is a brick wall tonight.


----------



## Kevin

bat guana

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Not sure we can survive this attack it seems relentless.............


----------



## Kevin

Gateway City my ass we gonna bring you down . . . . . .


----------



## Kevin

Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari Kari​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

This is one of the best series I have ever seen. You Yanks better gather your skate buddies for Wednesday ............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I'm so embarrassed I can't stand to move them. Do you mind?



Shazaam!!! They are moved.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

I wish the series would never end just so I could always have threads like this to catch me up in the morning. They say nothing, yet tell me everything. Brilliant.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

@jmurray did you see that game last night? I wanted to watch but couldn't. I just watched the highlights over a sandwich and DAMN what a game that was! Did you see that save a Capitol defenseman made? That's the stuff of lore. Had the Capitols gone on to win that save would live in hockey fandom forever.






Congrats on the win Josh I hope we meet in the big one. We play our game 7 tonight. If we win we face the Sharks or Predators. Don't matter to me who we get of those two if we win tonight because I think the Blues and the Penguins are the two best teams we will face at this point. Honestly I thought the Caps were goong to win that series. Says a lot about the Penguins.


----------



## jmurray

That game shook me up. Blowing a 3 goal lead is never fun to watch. I think if the caps would have won in overtime, they would have took the series. Game 7 in DC with zero momentum was looming heavy. Pens are playing fast hockey, gonna be tough to beat now. They don't televise much Western conference games round here. From what I've seen Dallas / Pittsburgh would make for a high scoring fast paced final


Kevin said:


> @jmurray did you see that game last night? I wanted to watch but couldn't. I just watched the highlights over a sandwich and DAMN what a game that was! Did you see that save a Capitol defenseman made? That's the stuff of lore. Had the Capitols gone on to win that save would live in hockey fandom forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the win Josh I hope we meet in the big one. We play our game 7 tonight. If we win we face the Sharks or Predators. Don't matter to me who we get of those two if we win tonight because I think the Blues and the Penguins are the two best teams we will face at this point. Honestly I thought the Caps were goong to win that series. Says a lot about the Penguins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Just found out that Jamie didn't skate this morning. He is arguably the best offensiveman in the league. If he is hurt and of course Seguin is not going to skate either so it could be a bad harbinger. 

I'm not making a pregame excuse for a loss but if our 2 best players are out....... we still might win because we are the Stars we will win evrn if our zamboni dude has to play!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Kari has been better on the road in the playoffs than at home. He better have a break-through game. Lindy better have reminded them that the Blues are going to come out and punch us in the nose early and often. They are more physically dominant than our guys and if they get in our head we're toast.


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> I wish the series would never end just so I could always have threads like this to catch me up in the morning. They say nothing, yet tell me everything. Brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

If the Blues score the next goal it is over according to the metrics. We can't allow it. I knew this onslaught was coming. I'm going to kick a brick wall for good luck . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

This is going to kill me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

My toe is in real pain. Couldn't find a brick wall but I found a log and it was just as hard ...............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

Just tuned in...


----------



## SENC

gman2431 said:


> Just tuned in...


Haven't missed much. 1-nil good guys. Bedtime soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Wow, great save!


----------



## Kevin

Hitch won us a cup but now he is going to block us from one. Sorry ass Canadians you can't trust them at all. Let them go drive their Jeeps....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Good kill!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Goooaaaalllllll


----------



## SENC

What a fluke.


----------



## gman2431

Well...


----------



## Kevin

I hate hockey it's a game for yankee wimps. I'm going to ask Ross to get cricket in here. Hockey sucks because the referees hate the south.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Wow! Who knew they could replay and call a penalty after the fact. The right call, but I hate replay of all types.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

My hopes are still not up. It's still a yankee conspiracy ....


----------



## gman2431

Real goooaaalllllll


----------



## gman2431

SENC said:


> Wow! Who knew they could replay and call a penalty after the fact. The right call, but I hate replay of all types.



It used to be the one sport You didn't have to deal with all that...


----------



## Kevin

Lindy is going to pull Kari.


----------



## gman2431

3 up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gman2431

@SENC just think of all the curly KOA we are gonna get outta winning this bet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm not giving up dammit we can still win.


----------



## Kevin

Fuuuuukkkkkkkkk. Yes I said it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm going to bed after I call Ross. Dallas will have a championship cricket team within a decade mark my words.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Who started this damn thread anyway.


----------



## SENC

gman2431 said:


> @SENC just think of all the curly KOA we are gonna get outta winning this bet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> Who started this damn thread anyway.



Some crazy southerner.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC

It is a long way from over. D can score a lot of goals quickly if they get a head of steam.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Gooooaaaaallllllll


----------



## gman2431

Looking strong tonight...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Are the Stars supposed to play tonight? Does anyone know? I can't find my TV Guide . . . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

